# Need some advice for faceplates design



## pcb rookie (Mar 15, 2022)

Need some advice for faceplates (125b enclosure)  

- knobs/components hole: Should they be wider than the drill hole in your enclosure? How much? 
- Should I affix the faceplate to the enclosure before I drill it (use the faceplate as a guide) or will it risk to damage the faceplate? 
- What round corner radius do you use? 
- How much of a safety margin should I keep on the faceplate dimensions compared to the size enclosure itself? 

thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Barry (Mar 15, 2022)

I would drill my enclosure holes slightly larger, then affix the face plate


----------



## fig (Mar 15, 2022)

What material are you using?


----------



## pcb rookie (Mar 15, 2022)

fig said:


> What material are you using?


Through AmplifyFun they use 2-color plastic acrylic-based plastic that they laser engrave.


----------



## ADAOCE (Mar 15, 2022)

pcb rookie said:


> Need some advice for faceplates (125b enclosure)
> 
> - knobs/components hole: Should they be wider than the drill hole in your enclosure? How much?
> - Should I affix the faceplate to the enclosure before I drill it (use the faceplate as a guide) or will it risk to damage the faceplate?
> ...


It’s kind of up to you. I think faceplates are nice because you can not worry about drill accuracy so much so make your drill holes bigger then the faceplate hole is my preference 

I would drill first too. Print your pdf you send in to amplify fun and use that as a drill guide.

I usually just eyeball the radius in the corners. Go small rather than big though.

I think an 1/8 inch margin looks good but you could probably 1/16 too.

I recommend the 1/32 thickness faceplate from amplify fun


----------



## Funnel (Mar 15, 2022)

If your going through @amplifyfun the dimensions Spencer told me are 58mm by 113mm for a faceplate. He also answered questions and I think even adjusted a few things on my layout so they’d fit a little better.


----------



## pcb rookie (Mar 16, 2022)

As some of you have recommended, I will drill the holes of the enclosure 1st, slightly bigger than the faceplate. 1/16th on each of the 4 faces would look good. I'll run my layout through @amplifyfun ... that is a good piece of advise. 

I did not know they had different thickness available. the thinner the better look wise ... 

@Barry @fig @ADAOCE @Funnel 
Thank you all for your help!


----------



## Funnel (Apr 5, 2022)

So I went through with my amplify fun order. Here’s two of the completed projects. I’m really happy with how they turned out


----------



## pcb rookie (Apr 5, 2022)

Funnel said:


> So I went through with my amplify fun order. Here’s two of the completed projects. I’m really happy with how they turned out


They both look amazing! I love the wood finish on the Fuchsia Fuzz.


----------



## cooder (Apr 6, 2022)

I did a tutorial on how I do my acrylic faceplates over on the other forum if it helps:
https://www.madbeanpedals.com/forum/index.php?topic=28358.0

This sorta stuff:


----------



## pcb rookie (Apr 6, 2022)

cooder said:


> I did a tutorial on how I do my acrylic faceplates over on the other forum if it helps:
> https://www.madbeanpedals.com/forum/index.php?topic=28358.0
> 
> This sorta stuff:


Way cool!


----------



## fig (Apr 6, 2022)

pcb rookie said:


> Way cool!


Indeed.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Apr 8, 2022)

Unfortunately (for me), shipping to Canada makes it too expensive for just a couple of faceplates.
Currently investigating other options in Canada, but so far, either they don't do singles, or have a too high minimum amount.
If somebody has any leads, let me know.


----------



## pcb rookie (Apr 8, 2022)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Unfortunately (for me), shipping to Canada makes it too expensive for just a couple of faceplates.
> Currently investigating other options in Canada, but so far, either they don't do singles, or have a too high minimum amount.
> If somebody has any leads, let me know.


I'm also located in Canada so kind of the same situation, I'm going to gang up some faceplates and printed enclosures for my 1st order and see how it goes. I hope AmplifyFun Can ship with USPS so at least I don't get hit with UPS/Fedex 35-40$ brokerage fee + duties . These are a killer when added to shipping no matter who the supplier is.


----------



## Funnel (Apr 8, 2022)

As a fellow Canadian. I understand shipping can be awful. I had to pay an additional $35 upon delivery of my order. I did order 6 pedals worth of enclosures, drill service, and faceplate/graphics from amplify fun.


----------



## pcb rookie (Apr 8, 2022)

Funnel said:


> As a fellow Canadian. I understand shipping can be awful. I had to pay an additional $35 upon delivery of my order. I did order 6 pedals worth of enclosures, drill service, and faceplate/graphics from amplify fun.


Do you remember what shipping carrier did they uses?


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Apr 8, 2022)

pcb rookie said:


> Do you remember what shipping carrier did they uses?


Here's what Spencer told me:
"USPS International to Canada = $29.00 - You can fit at least 20 faceplates into this package."

This was for faceplates. A group buy might be worth it for faceplates, but not so much for reshipping enclosures in Canada...


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Apr 8, 2022)

Or if any of you Canadians are near the border, you can have it shipped to a PO Box in the US, and then “Smokey & The Bandit”-it…

_🎶Northbound and up, loaded up and truckin🎵_


----------



## Funnel (Apr 8, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Or if any of you Canadians are near the border, you can have it shipped to a PO Box in the US, and then “Smokey & The Bandit”-it…


I used to have a P.O. Box. But it’s far too much hassle to go across the boarder for a five minute trip. At least it is in BC. 



pcb rookie said:


> Do you remember what shipping carrier did they uses?


I believe it was USPS, but if I remember the tracking details it went to global post at some point and then after it cleared customs it went to Canada post.


----------



## pcb rookie (Apr 8, 2022)

Most of the time I use USPS that transfers to Canada Post, I end up not paying duties. When I do, it's about the equivalent of sales taxes so I can deal with that. 

What feel is a ripoff is when we get invoiced, on delivery, a flat rate 30-40$ brokerage fee ... on top of duties. That only happened to me using UPS, Fedex and DHL but never really occurred so far with USPS/Canada Post. 

At the end of the day, once you decide to pull the trigger on an oder, there is not much option other than choosing the carrier when that's possible and hope not to get hit too hard!


----------

